# need to convert 12v down to 10v advice please



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi folks


I want to run a games console straight from the 12v DC supply.
The power pack I have at the moment is 10 and is .850mA from a 240v source.

Can anyone suggest an easy method of some kind of device I can buy/make so I don't need to use an inverter.

Cheers

w


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi there do you have a 12 volt input if so maplin do 12 volt cigarette type charger with adjustable voltage you can get them with 2 different max amp outputs so they don't fry equipment.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/191087?utm_source=google&utm_medium=products

The 9v output should run your console ok.


----------

